# Sublimation Printer under $300 >



## Blitzkrieg1 (Nov 3, 2017)

hey guys i am looking into getting into Sublimation Printing 
BUT with this being a new journey I really dont want to break the bank on something i may not continue to do 

I would like to stay $300 and under any suggestion ?> 
thanks guys


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can get a printer easy enough for under $300 (Epson 7110 or 7610). But you'll also need refillable cartridges which will push you over your budget.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

The Epson 7110 is currently listed online at about $150, within your budget. Then you will need a set of refillable cartridges and dyesub ink. (less than $100)
Dont forget to get a ICC profile for the ink/printer you buy.
Also a pack of dyesub paper.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> hey guys i am looking into getting into Sublimation Printing
> BUT with this being a new journey I really dont want to break the bank on something i may not continue to do
> 
> I would like to stay $300 and under any suggestion ?>
> thanks guys


For under $300 with CISS system letter size printer go to Inkjetcart.us. No need to buy extras. Everything are pre installed by Epson.

Here is one online: https://www.ebay.com/p/Epson-Expres...d=201674460985&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Nov 3, 2017)

anyone have any experience
with either 
Epson 7110 or 7610 or Epson XP-440 ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> anyone have any experience
> with either
> Epson 7110 or 7610 or Epson XP-440 ?


I don't have experience with those models but had plenty of bad experience with inkjet printers with refillable cartridges with pigment ink. I tossed 3 out 5 inkjet printers due to clogging and other issues that were beyond recovery even spent hours and wasted inks and all kinds of methods to unclog the nozzles. Not to mention the mess of refilling the cartridges. I kept two and use them for scanners only. 

However, I have experience with inkjetcarts.us sublimation printed transfer sample that Al of ATTTransfer.com sent me of 2 step ImageClip laser dark that I married and pressed myself. Al told me that his printer sat for a month. He said after priming the printer and nozzle check the printer was good to go. Evidently there is a valve that shuts off the ink lines to put the printer on standby. The XP-440 has that system.

Here is what you can expect mixing sublimation ink and white laser toner on dark 100% cotton using ImageClip laser dark transfer, sublimation ink and white toner.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Nov 3, 2017)

great thanks ..
sounds like its the Epson XP-440 for the win


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> anyone have any experience
> with either
> Epson 7110 or 7610 or Epson XP-440 ?


We have about 12 or 14 of the 7110 and 7620's (same thing as a 7610).
We had trouble with one right out of the box, but all the others have been printing perfect since day one. We use refillable cartridges and CIS depending on the volume in each location. We have never had the clogging problems some people have, but we do print a lot almost everyday. We print on 13x19" dyesub as well as pigment ink transfers.

A nice plus is "googles cloud printing" if you set it up on your printer you can send a small test file remotely to keep your ink flowing during long weekends or holidays. 

Good luck with whichever one you pick!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I did not print as much as you did because I do mostly use self weeding laser transfer (No polymer background and no clogging issue). But I had all my inkjet printers on 3 day schedule to print test pages to keep the nozzles from drying and clogging. Plus occasional head cleaning with solution. In spite all that they all clogged beyond recovery. The 1410 all of the sudden rejected the refillable cartridges. It errored out. I tried everything with reinstalling the driver to using other utility software. Nothing worked.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Lnfortun said:


> I did not print as much as you did because I do mostly use self weeding laser transfer (No polymer background and no clogging issue). But I had all my inkjet printers on 3 day schedule to print test pages to keep the nozzles from drying and clogging. Plus occasional head cleaning with solution. In spite all that they all clogged beyond recovery. The 1410 all of the sudden rejected the refillable cartridges. It errored out. I tried everything with reinstalling the driver to using other utility software. Nothing worked.


Do you control your humidity in your print location?
I had a friend who had a lot of trouble and it was because it was so dry in his shop in the winter from the furnace running. He built a room to put the printers in as that was much cheaper then a humidifier for the large building he was in till his lease ran out. Since then he moved to a smaller building with humidify/dehumidify control and hasn't had any trouble since.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Amw said:


> Do you control your humidity in your print location?
> I had a friend who had a lot of trouble and it was because it was so dry in his shop in the winter from the furnace running. He built a room to put the printers in as that was much cheaper then a humidifier for the large building he was in till his lease ran out. Since then he moved to a smaller building with humidify/dehumidify control and hasn't had any trouble since.


That could have been part of the problem. I don't run the humidifier because it is inoperable. One of the printers were under the register. Besides it does not feel a need for it. It does not feel dry during the winter. No static electricity that is associated with dry air. The printers were OK for quite a long time until they all starting to clog. I only bought them because they basement bargain price at the time and wanted to use JPSS. Laser and self weeding transfer is better solution for me anyway. My C5200Ne printer is at least 27 years old. It has not failed me yet. I spent money on consumables and fuser to keep it going.


----------

